# Hillside landscaping Pictures needed



## Wingingit (Feb 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good web sites to pull down some FREE pictures/ideas of how to landscape front hillside driveway entrance to home? Small (2/3 ft tall) retaining walls, and plants (no trees). ....Thanks to all


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Just google 'hillside landscaping pictures', then click 'Images', you'll find lots! Checked out a few & the best one: www.the-landscape-design-site.com/gardenstyles/slopedterracedhillside.html Hope this helps. Good luck & God Bless!:thumbup:


----------

